# Armaflex Sammelbestellung 13mm und 19mm



## Patrickclouds (31. März 2010)

da ich vorhabe wieder etwas armaflex zu bestellen wollte ich daraus eine kleine sammelbestellung machen.

bestellt werden armaflexmatten 13mm und 19mm. solltet ihr andere dicken brauchen, versuch ich auch das zu besorgen.
rohrisolierung kann ich auch versuchen das gängigste für koküs und ln2 pötte zu besorgen. nennt mir da einfach eure wunsch durchmesser und dämmstärken.

preise pro karton armaflexmatten:
13mm stärke und 8m länge: 80€
19mm stärke und 6m länge: 60€

preise pro m² armaflexmatte:
13mm stärke: 13€
19mm stärke: 15€

zzgl. versand nach wunsch.


----------



## der8auer (31. März 2010)

Ich nehme einen Karton mit 13mm AF


----------



## CoNtAcT (31. März 2010)

Ich nehme zwei m² 13mm!


----------



## CoNtAcT (3. Mai 2010)

Sorry für Doppelpost, aber wann wird das Armaflex von dir bestellt und wie gehts hier weiter?


----------



## Patrickclouds (3. Mai 2010)

brauchst du das dringend? 
werd mich umgehend nach den uni klausuren drum kümmern. also nächste woche


----------



## Lower (3. Mai 2010)

Hello,

ich nehme ebenfalls 2m², allerdings muss das nach Österreich 

lg


----------



## CoNtAcT (4. Mai 2010)

Patrickclouds schrieb:


> brauchst du das dringend?
> werd mich umgehend nach den uni klausuren drum kümmern. also nächste woche



Nein, wäre aber super, mitte oder ende diesen Monat.

Bekommst du auch ein ca. 3mm starkes und ca. 4 cm breites, klebendes Armaflex auf einer Rolle??


----------



## Patrickclouds (4. Mai 2010)

armaflex tape mit 3mm dicke und 5cm breite gibt es.
habe original armaflex tape da. das klebt extrem gut und sollte deshalb nicht auf platinen geklebt werden, denn das abmachen wird tage dauern.
zudem habe ich noch tape von einem anderen hersteller. auch 3mm stark und 5cm breit. das kann man auch problemlos auf platinen kleben. sollte aber nicht zu lange drauf bleiben, da es sich sonst auch schlechter entfernen lässt.

für kälteanlagen und generell für isomaterial wo getapt werden muss, empfehle ich das original armaflex.
für hardware auf jedenfall das andere.

hab noch jeweils 2 rollen von beiden da.
armaflex tape 3mm x 50mm x 15m kostet 15 euro
noname tape 3mm x 50 x 10m kostet 8 euro

@ lower
brauchst du 13mm stärke oder 19mm stärke?


----------



## CoNtAcT (4. Mai 2010)

Alles klar, zu meiner Bestellung kommt noch dieses original Armaflex Tape dazu!
Brauche es für GPU Pötte!


----------

